
Google's self-drive cars had to be stopped from crashing - ZeljkoS
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35301279
======
Nadya
The data can still support not having driver wheels. So the California
Consumer Watchdog group, in my opinion, isn't thinking as strongly as they
should about the problem.

Humans trying to auto-correct autopilot often end up over-correcting or not
being aware enough. We know this because airplanes. It's not like people are
pulling that info out of thin air. We know, with evidence, that humans
overcorrecting AI leads to fatal errors.

So long as AI produces _less_ fatalities than humans - they should be favored.

------
lintiness
13 cases would have been accidents, including two with PARKING CONES. yeah,
give me google driving cars all day every day.

~~~
DrScump
To be fair, neither cone was given a field sobriety test.

